# my new machine



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my "new" used machine. Not sure of the make or model, looks like a Mytana. I ordered some autofeed bearings from Mytana and a new cable from DCD, along with various cutters. I traded a k400 for this monster. Anyone know what machine this might be. It's a 3/4 cable, 1/2 hp motor, looks like an old RR machine.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a Mytana or Duracable to me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.mytana.com/products/cart.php?m=product_detail&pc=3&c=3&p=6

Older model but seems the same.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I think now after looking at duracable machines, that is probrably what it is. 26" reel, 9" deep, and it is a 3/4 hp not 1/2 hp


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You will be turd hurdin' for sure with that monster.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good, that bad boy will chew up and spit out roots for breakfast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks good, that bad boy will chew up and spit out roots for breakfast. :thumbsup:


 That built-in hand truck means you won't be killing your back to move it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks easier to move than my Spartan 1065. Looks like you got a nice machine there.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> This is my "new" used machine. Not sure of the make or model, looks like a Mytana. I ordered some autofeed bearings from Mytana and a new cable from DCD, along with various cutters. I traded a k400 for this monster. Anyone know what machine this might be. It's a 3/4 cable, 1/2 hp motor, looks like an old RR machine.


It's a Duracable DM-55 new style sled. I own one good machine Don't think the Mytana bearings will fit you need to call Duracable and ask for part number PCFR22ser bearing kit also it's 3/4 hp @ 175 rpm's


It was issued to Roto Rooter because of the color blue. Red is sold to companies that are not with Roto-Rooter Make sure you lube new bearings once a month not just WD-40 It will last you many years of good service
Here is a link http://duracable.com/Machines/TheKingDM55.aspx
http://www.duracable.com/DuracableCatalog.pdf#page=18


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats it, it is actually model 82 55 which is the same as the dm 55. According to the guy at duracable it was manufactured in 06 for RR. I had already ordered Mytana bearings and pins when I found this info out. Got the bearings today and put them in, they are slightly smaller, but fit with mytana pins and washers. It's a well oiled machine now and I'm picking up the new cable in the morning. Weird thing is, I have 2 mainline calls for tomorrow that came out of the blue today.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a beast but it gets the job done. If one of your sewers is 100 feet tomorrow run the cable back in it after you clear it with hot water for a good 20-25 minutes this will help take the tension out of the cable and break it in nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wtg, I have the mytana. Does great. I got mine used but for free. I rebuilt or replaced everything that moved including 3/4 cable. And added the feed kit which it did not have. Think I could have thrown in another 600.00 and had a new one but oh well.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Took it on it's maiden voyage, maiden for me anyway, and it did great. Very solid machine, super power and impressive. I have to agree with Sewer Ratz that there is nothing more satisfying than watching a standing drain woooooossshhh. Much praise from the HO to boot.


----------

